# why won’t my villagers MOVE OUT?!



## Sin (Apr 11, 2020)

i’ve got 10 of them, and about 6 of them i want gone. i’ve TT’d at least a week since my 10th villager moved in and NOBODY WILL LEAVE.  am i doing something wrong?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Apr 11, 2020)

they wont move out unless you comfirm it so if you never talk to them theyll never leave


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 11, 2020)

Villagers won't move unless you basically tell them 'goodbye.'


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2020)

i haven’t seen a single villager even ask to leave, though. i run around the island every day


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Apr 11, 2020)

when audie moved she didnt even have a ping i just talked to her and she said it


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 11, 2020)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> when audie moved she didnt even have a ping i just talked to her and she said it



She didn't have a thought bubble or anything?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 11, 2020)

you gotta keep TT-ing until someone wants to move! Its random! Good luck!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 11, 2020)

They always have a thought bubble above their heads when they want to move - however; people have reported that, in general, it takes longer for them to ask to move now.
I don't personally TT so I wouldn't know but that's just what has been reported.


----------



## marshallows (Apr 11, 2020)

Try the 15 days TT method that's been posted on other threads about evicting villagers. I've personally tried this several times and each time on the 15th day of TT, someone would have a thought bubble, asking me to move. 

It's completely random who asks but you can keep trying until the right one you want gone asks you though! Good luck!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 11, 2020)

i've been facing the same problem. there are way too many villagers i want gone that just won't leave, lol. but i am now considering the method that others have suggested here


----------



## lunachii (Apr 11, 2020)

Wait is it true that villagers won't move withouth you confirming it by talking to them? So they can't randomly move out if you TT far far ahead like in New Leaf?


----------



## marshallows (Apr 11, 2020)

lunachii said:


> Wait is it true that villagers won't move withouth you confirming it by talking to them? So they can't randomly move out if you TT far far ahead like in New Leaf?



yeah they won't move away unless you've specifically booted them out yourself. 
of course given that.. others have experienced the villager glitch where a villager will just move out without saying anything.


----------



## lunachii (Apr 11, 2020)

marshallows said:


> yeah they won't move away unless you've specifically booted them out yourself.
> of course given that.. others have experienced the villager glitch where a villager will just move out without saying anything.


Yikes, that can happen too? Didn't they patch that? Oh well, I bet glitches can happen in most games. But good to know, I've been scared to tt more than one day at a time because if you did that in new leaf a villager could move out without you noticing


----------



## marshallows (Apr 11, 2020)

lunachii said:


> Yikes, that can happen too? Didn't they patch that? Oh well, I bet glitches can happen in most games. But good to know, I've been scared to tt more than one day at a time because if you did that in new leaf a villager could move out without you noticing



I haven't seen any updates in regards to a patch for this glitch specifically (if anyone else knows otherwise, pls feel free to correct me!). Definitely sucks if that happens to a dreamy and would definitely give war flashbacks to NL. Biggest reason why I stopped playing. 

I've personally been TT'ing a lot since starting and my island is full of dreamies but each time someone does think of moving away, I've been able to talk to them and convince them to stay so no worries!


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2020)

marshallows said:


> Try the 15 days TT method that's been posted on other threads about evicting villagers. I've personally tried this several times and each time on the 15th day of TT, someone would have a thought bubble, asking me to move.
> 
> It's completely random who asks but you can keep trying until the right one you want gone asks you though! Good luck!


i feel clueless lol is this TTing 15 days at a time or? i cant seem to find any mentions of this method ;ㅅ;


----------



## marshallows (Apr 11, 2020)

Vampire said:


> i feel clueless lol is this TTing 15 days at a time or? i cant seem to find any mentions of this method ;ㅅ;


Here's the link to the full guide! https://docs.google.com/document/d/102OuViIbB2l38hQsIF3kHjvhgWlIBva0D4t4YylvHbc/mobilebasic


----------



## catgirlfanatic33 (Jun 18, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Villagers won't move unless you basically tell them 'goodbye.'


i tried to get cally to leave and when she got the thought bubble i told her to leave and she was still on my island a week later. i dunno wut to do


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 18, 2021)

catgirlfanatic33 said:


> i tried to get cally to leave and when she got the thought bubble i told her to leave and she was still on my island a week later. i dunno wut to do



I don’t know what happened - you may have inadvertently chosen the option telling her to stay (my mother made a mistake with the options and let a favorite villager move, so I know the options can be confusing), or the game closed before it could auto save or something else happened. But if you tell a villager they can move out then they will always be in boxes the next day and completely gone the day after that.

unfortunately, if she is there a week later, it sounds like something has gone wrong and she is not moving out. If the thought bubble just reset from the game not auto saving (since you seem sure you told her she could go I am guessing something happened that caused it not to autosave then it will be rng when she decides to leave, and there is not much to do to speed the move out bubble falling on her again.

good luck, and sorry it went wrong☹ ! Let me know if I can help you in any other way.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 18, 2021)

15 day TT. Works like a charm.


----------



## Serabee (Jun 18, 2021)

Here's my method- TT at least 16 days ahead (or, TT back, then TT ahead, if you'd rather not go too far ahead in date). When you load up the game, someone will have a thought bubble above their head and look deep in thought. Chances are, they want to move. Not the villager you want? Save and quit. TT a single day forward from where you were. ANOTHER villager should have a thought bubble. If they're the right villager, tell them they can move (unlike ACNL, they'll never fake you out- give them permission to move, and they will leave the next day). If it's still the wrong villager, TT another day forward until it's the right one. Remember, don't bother talking to them if it's the wrong one (they will NEVER move without permission, EVER), just save and TT forward a day.

Also, from my experience, you'll either get a thought bubble or a "ping" (a villager will see you, say your name or nickname, and run over). The ping is never to move, but like I said, I always get one or the other. So I save and quit after getting pinged. Also, sometimes the thought bubble WON'T be about moving. If that's the case, it may mess up the schedule, so you may need to TT back and then forward again, or just forward, or whatever.

This is my go-to method to getting villagers out and it ALWAYS works for me, though sometimes it takes patience. Who asks to move is random, but slightly affected by friendship, and my understanding is the newest villager rarely, if ever, asks to move (I've heard conflicting reports- some insist it is utterly impossible, others swear it's happened to them- my advice is, don't count on it).

And don't forget- check out any campers you get during this time! If it's a camper you like, talk to them until agree to move in. If your town is full, they ask a villager to move. They will suggest a villager. If it's the wrong villager? RESET YOUR GAME IMMEDIATELY AND DO NOT TELL THEM YES OR NO. Otherwise, that villager choice is "locked" in (EVEN if you say "no") and they will ONLY ask that one to move. But, if you reset, they can ask for someone else to move instead. 

Anyway, yah. That was long and rambly but I SWEAR it works! I've been moving around a lot of villagers recently and it's the method I've been using.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2021



WaileaNoRei said:


> I don’t know what happened - you may have inadvertently chosen the option telling her to stay (my mother made a mistake with the options and let a favorite villager move, so I know the options can be confusing), or the game closed before it could auto save or something else happened. But if you tell a villager they can move out then they will always be in boxes the next day and completely gone the day after that.


Yah, it sounds like you may've picked the wrong option, or not saved properly (the options aren't "yes" or "no" and can be confusing, but I'm pretty sure it defaults to the option that would have them stay- don't quote me on that, though)

Also, if you ever say yes to a villager you don't want to move, a second human character should be able to stop them if they talk to them,


----------



## Lassielynne (Jun 19, 2021)

I solved my issue by just buying some Amibo cards on Amazon.  Now I can pick and choose my villagers.


----------



## xxcodexx (Jun 19, 2021)

ive had that same problem with Rocket. it took months before she would leave. i would run around hitting her with stuff constantly getting her angry everytime that i saw her. once i began doing that it didnt take her long to move out.


----------

